# The Perfect Squonk Bottle



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)

Finally there is a high capacity squonk bottle that has been designed and made for most Squonkers!

Here are the 7 reasons why choose the SuperSoft:
1-It's the first bottle ever born and designed to be used in systems bf
2-Greater capacity and autonomy (8.5 ml)
3-Most softness (the bottle is soft to the squonking)
4-Completely watertight (impossible to the leakage of eliquid from the cup thanks to a careful study on the fillet)
5-Greater resistance to broken (albeit made of soft plastic the bottle is very resistant and not subject to failure)
6-Food Plastic Certified (the plastic used for the construction is for use in food)
7-Compatible with all the box bf that use the 6 ml bottle

The Italian made Squonk Bottle!




8,5ml capacity!



You Tube Clips!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)

If anyone is wondering on what the price is... They are $4.30 each ex USA.


----------



## vaalboy (3/11/15)

When are you ordering again?


----------



## Christos (3/11/15)

vaalboy said:


> When are you ordering again?


Count me in for the next order.


----------



## hands (3/11/15)

Most softness bottles look most niceness

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (3/11/15)

Does each bottle have a closed cap as well, @Rob Fisher? For storage and/or travel.


----------



## method1 (3/11/15)

I'm also keen, if there's a group buy happening.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)

Andre said:


> Does each bottle have a closed cap as well, @Rob Fisher? For storage and/or travel.



I'm not sure @Andre!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)

vaalboy said:


> When are you ordering again?



The CoOp buy has closed but there should be another one coming! Will keep you all posted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

OK two conversions done! Cee Cee and Avril are complete... initial feelings is that they are Chicken Dinners! The bottle is a lot softer and the squonk is way more gentle... awesome to have a larger capacity of ejuice and so far no leaks at all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## hands (4/12/15)

keep us updated. i like the idea of a softer bottle but i might have to adjust my heavy fingers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/15)

Looks great, I need!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/12/15)

Hi @Rob Fisher do you perhaps have a link to their website? 
Think I might order a few to check it out


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher do you perhaps have a link to their website?
> Think I might order a few to check it out



I can't find the Italian Web site but will look for it in the morning... but the best option is that Reosmods will have them in stock in the next week and it will be a lot easier to order from the USA than from Italy.

I got mine on a Group buy on ECF.


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't find the Italian Web site but will look for it in the morning... but the best option is that Reosmods will have them in stock in the next week and it will be a lot easier to order from the USA than from Italy.
> 
> I got mine on a Group buy on ECF.



Thanks Rob! I think I found the site
http://www.tuttaltrofumo.it/en/home/431-soft-bottle-85-ml-.html
My only problem is that I also found the other mods they sell... Luckily they are out of stock now.

I moved to The Netherlands so ordering from Italy is the best option for me. Although, I saw that shipping would be around €10 so I will have to find some things to add to the basket


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks Rob! I think I found the site
> http://www.tuttaltrofumo.it/en/home/431-soft-bottle-85-ml-.html
> My only problem is that I also found the other mods they sell... Luckily they are out of stock now.
> 
> I moved to The Netherlands so ordering from Italy is the best option for me. Although, I saw that shipping would be around €10 so I will have to find some things to add to the basket



Spot on! 

Good luck on adding stuff to the basket.


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/12/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher, I take it they only make and release these mods at specific times?
They very pricey but seem to be worth the money!

Btw, if you guys are keen and you can get a decent group buy together, I'm more than willing to ship it to me here in NL and then ship it on to you guys in SA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

Yip they manufacture small quantities every now and again... the quality of most of the Italian Mods are top notch and the scarceness of them keeps their prices pretty high.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks Rob! I think I found the site
> http://www.tuttaltrofumo.it/en/home/431-soft-bottle-85-ml-.html
> My only problem is that I also found the other mods they sell... Luckily they are out of stock now.
> 
> I moved to The Netherlands so ordering from Italy is the best option for me. Although, I saw that shipping would be around €10 so I will have to find some things to add to the basket



Oh wow @Snape of Vape - wishing you well in The Netherlands! 
When did you move?
How is the vaping on that side?


----------



## Pixstar (5/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they manufacture small quantities every now and again... the quality of most of the Italian Mods are top notch and the scarceness of them keeps their prices pretty high.


Had a look at some of the mods on that Italian site...damn!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/12/15)

@Silver Thanks bud, appreciate the wishes.
I've been here for about 3 months now, loving it so far, it's really a great country.
In terms of vaping, the restrictions in NL are quite strict, but I am able to order from anywhere in Europe and don't have to worry about import duties.

So far I've bought juice from some B&M shop in Amsterdam and there's also two shops in my town. Also cashed in on some Black Friday specials from the UK and bought around 200ml of juice at 50% discount.
The juices are a bit pricey though, but luckily the earning in euros make it better.
There's just too many options and websites here that you can order from, makes it a bit more difficult to decide on what you want...
Batteries however are cheap, http://www.nkon.nl/rechargeable/18650-size/samsung-18650-inr18650-25r.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/15)

My fancy Italian DNA40 Box Mod now has a fancy Squonk Bottle fitted!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

Whoops got a lemon bottle! The threads were not formed too well... squonk and juice everywhere! New bottle fitted and all is well again. Bit bleak that I got a lemon when they cost so much!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

Good news... a bit of fiddling and forcing the fit the cap is now tight and leakproof... so the sadness is back to joy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/15)

Now available at Reosmods! 

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9&vmcchk=1&Itemid=9

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (28/12/15)

Just a pity the exchange rate is a joke.


----------



## Lushen (28/12/15)

@Oupa will you be doing a bulk order anytime soon?


----------



## Christos (28/12/15)

Lushen said:


> @Oupa will you be doing a bulk order anytime soon?


I think @Oupa said in Jan he will take a reo pre order regardless of the amount of people because he needs to replenish stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

